# E460 Design Fault



## 115102 (Aug 3, 2008)

I had a few problems with my new E460 (now about 4 months old). The main being the control panel but, fingers crossed that now seems to be OK as the parts have been replaced  .

My next fault which was reported at the same time is that the 2 halves of the shower compartment do not meet and my dealer has told me that a new toilet has been installed on the 2008 model and now one of the half panels fouls on the toilet/cistern preventing it from opening fully, thereby preventing the 2 halves from meeting correctly.

Has anyone else got this problem - we do use our shower all the time when we are away so it is a pain not being able to use it properly!.

Also can Swift confirm that there is a fix in the pipeline for this which will be carried out under warranty and when this fix is likely to be available?

Many thanks


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

why not email or pm them to get an answer,as they may well want private details.

cabby


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

cabby said:


> why not email or pm them to get an answer,as they may well want private details.


The member isn't a subscriber, and therefore doesn't have access to PMs.

:: Advantages to subscribing ::

:: How to subscribe ::

Gerald


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Reply*

AJH748

The swingout washroom vanity bowl should be shaped around the cutout. Is it possible for you to send us some photographs please?

Regards
Kath


----------

